# Normal Weight Range of 8 Week Old GSD



## ren (May 2, 2018)

My vet just weighed my 8 week old male GSD puppy at 10.1 pounds.
I'm concerned I may have a dwarf because growth charts show that the average is twice that at 19.9 pounds.
I payed a pretty penny to have him specifically be an intimidating guard dog weighing at least 80 pounds like his father.
The breeder said from her 15 years of experience that 10 pounds is the perfect weight at 8 weeks, and that he was the heaviest in the litter.
The vet assistant said he must just be the runt of the litter.
I'm going to ask my vet tomorrow for a more definitive answer.
The last post I saw regarding small 8 week olds was back in 2013.
This may help others in a similar situation for the next couple of years.
I'm asking this forum's knowledge and experience because I can't find a normal Range in a google search, just the average.

Someone will like a small GSD, I just don't want to spend any more if he is not in the normal size range.
If I ask for an exchange, my breeder may give me another 10 pounder.
I also read that dwarfs only live 3-4 years.
I would really like to keep him because he passed everything on the Volhard test.
I love the way he follows me around and licked my cheek to forgive me after putting him on his back for 30 seconds and didn't try to bite me.
He shows strong instinctive prey drive by tugging on a face towel I tied to a string.
So I hope he is just small now, but will grow up to be normal size.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is very unlikely your puppy is a dwarf. Dwarf puppies have a rather distinctive look and the pup would be much smaller. Puppies grow at different rates and puppy size is not always a good prediction of adult size. If you don't trust your breeder than give the puppy back and find a new breeder.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Most of the GSDs I ever owned averaged 8-11 pounds at that age. Most of them grew up to be oversized.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

lhczth said:


> It is very unlikely your puppy is a dwarf. Dwarf puppies have a rather distinctive look and the pup would be much smaller. Puppies grow at different rates and puppy size is not always a good prediction of adult size. If you don't trust your breeder than give the puppy back and find a new breeder.


Thank you for your info lhczth! I thought half size is considered dwarf. My breeder has many good reviews, but half size concerned me so I need other sources like this forum.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most of the GSDs I ever owned averaged 8-11 pounds at that age. Most of them grew up to be oversized.


Thank you MineAreWorkingline! That's exactly what I needed to know. 8 pounds is within the normal weight range.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ren said:


> Thank you MineAreWorkingline! That's exactly what I needed to know. 8 pounds is within the normal weight range.


It has just been my personal observation, but of those who owned the 8 week, 20# puppies, they seemed to grow fast and were pretty much done at about 7 months where my smaller pups caught up around 3-4 months but kept growing for a bit longer time.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

Sample pics of Magnum


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I wouldn't be worried about his weight. I brought home a 12 week puppy that was only 13lbs. He ended up being over 75lbs at 8 months.

Have you checked to make sure he is parasite free? He is very cute.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog was small as an 8 week old (9 lb). She'd been eating well and thriving at our breeder's house, she had a good appetite at our house and came back negative for parasites after her 8 week checkup - she was just small. That did not last. As an adult, she's 25" tall and 73 lb at last weight check. So...not small.

In other words, assuming no parasites, he is probably fine. He'll be visibly growing before you know it.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Ren. This Friday Luna is going to get checked for her first vet visit, I let you know her weight. Btw the pic of mag laying down looks like he has a pot belly check him for worms just something I noticed.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Second what Hoytn said, that pups belly looks a little bloated, has he been checked for parasites? Is he eating good quality food ?Could be stunting his growth. My pup was small and had parasites until 8 months old... finally got him fixed up and feeling good and he sprouted like a bean, way over sized.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Just like everyone said, don't worry about it. In some cases, a number of factors can determine the size of a pup....litter size, size of mother or father, etc... Generally speaking, a larger litter means pups may be smaller. A small litter...pups may be bigger. My previous pup was 1 of 11 pups. My current pup is 1 of 5. The current one is much bigger than the previous pup was. The current one was 15 lbs at 8 weeks. And the previous one was 12 lbs. Both were the largest of their litter. Don't worry about the size. He will get big soon enough. Enjoy these days because in a few days, the biting will start and you won't be thinking about the size anymore.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> I wouldn't be worried about his weight. I brought home a 12 week puppy that was only 13lbs. He ended up being over 75lbs at 8 months.
> 
> Have you checked to make sure he is parasite free? He is very cute.


Thank you for info of a light weight puppy ending up normal weight Pytheis.
Several of the members here were very observant about the bloating caused by parasites. Magnum came back positive for Giardia. So we're treating him with panacur for next 5 days.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

WateryTart said:


> My dog was small as an 8 week old (9 lb). She'd been eating well and thriving at our breeder's house, she had a good appetite at our house and came back negative for parasites after her 8 week checkup - she was just small. That did not last. As an adult, she's 25" tall and 73 lb at last weight check. So...not small.
> 
> In other words, assuming no parasites, he is probably fine. He'll be visibly growing before you know it.


Thanks for your lightweight to right weight story WaterTart. 9 pounds is in the normal range.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Second what Hoytn said, that pups belly looks a little bloated, has he been checked for parasites? Is he eating good quality food ?Could be stunting his growth. My pup was small and had parasites until 8 months old... finally got him fixed up and feeling good and he sprouted like a bean, way over sized.


Gandalf and Hoytn, both of you are very observant. Thank you! Good thing I pictured that posture. Unexpected because the breeder was giving Magnum Panacur at 6 weeks and her property was impressively clean. Now my vet instructed to continue treatment then retest after a week.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Just like everyone said, don't worry about it. In some cases, a number of factors can determine the size of a pup....litter size, size of mother or father, etc... Generally speaking, a larger litter means pups may be smaller. A small litter...pups may be bigger. My previous pup was 1 of 11 pups. My current pup is 1 of 5. The current one is much bigger than the previous pup was. The current one was 15 lbs at 8 weeks. And the previous one was 12 lbs. Both were the largest of their litter. Don't worry about the size. He will get big soon enough. Enjoy these days because in a few days, the biting will start and you won't be thinking about the size anymore.


I was concerned because 20 lbs to 90 lbs means 10 pounds to 45 pounds. I would have spent serious coin for an intimidating 45 pound protection dog. Everyone here has relieved my concern. Thank you!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

ren said:


> Gandalf and Hoytn, both of you are very observant. Thank you! Good thing I pictured that posture. Unexpected because the breeder was giving Magnum Panacur at 6 weeks and her property was impressively clean. Now my vet instructed to continue treatment then retest after a week.


Sorry to hear your pup has Giardia, that's what mine had too. It's notoriously difficult to get rid of if you don't have experience dealing with it before... make sure your vet does an ELSIA blood test later down the line to confirm it's actually gone and get the pup on a good probiotic. There's some really good threads on here about getting rid of it. Hope your little guy feels better soon...


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I mentioned the parasites because that swollen belly looked like my pup's when I brought him home. He also had giardia. After treatment for a few weeks, he still tested positive, but after much discussion with my vet, we did't do anymore treatment and I simply gave him some good probiotics. He eventually got rid of it on his own. At least that is what I was told. Good luck!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey ren that is what good people do they help others. Btw Luna did her vet check she weighs 16.30lb, healthy as a ox.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Our Zeus weighed I think 11lbs at 8 weeks. He was the biggest of his litter and first born. Sounds right to me. Here he is at 9 mos.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

ren said:


> My vet just weighed my 8 week old male GSD puppy at 10.1 pounds.
> I'm concerned I may have a dwarf because growth charts show that the average is twice that at 19.9 pounds.
> I payed a pretty penny to have him specifically be an intimidating guard dog weighing at least 80 pounds like his father.


Since when is 20lbs a normal weight for a GSD puppy at 8 weeks old?  My girl was one of the largest in her litter, second only to one other male, and she came to me at 9 weeks at 14lbs... 20lbs sounds obscene to me. Weight also has nothing to do with intimidation factor... most would guess my female around 60lbs, and the most common description I get about her is that she's intimidating.


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

Twenty pounds is definitely huge for eight weeks. I have a pup that was 20 pounds at eight. Just weighed him today and he's 50 on the nose at 17 weeks. The vet told me he would be over 100 pounds back at his first visit.

ETA: He's so big I have to constantly remind myself this is a puppy, and keep my expectations in check. That, and I'm worried about a host of health problems down the road. Bigger isn't necessarily better.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Just looked Gandalf was 11.5 lbs at 8 weeks and he's 90 lbs lean now.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

My puppy Rollo was 15 lbs at 8 weeks - But he is a big/thick boned boy around 60lbs now at 5 months! Your guy is fine do NOT worry about it!

Here is Rollo little less than 8 weeks old (7 weeks):


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

an eight week old pup should not be 20 pounds .

a heavy , big , dog does not make a dog intimidating . 
a poorly socialized dog who barks readily is not intimidating.

an athletic , racy , intense , super-well trained dog will make you
think twice . There is your intimidation factor.

please don't feed the dog like some goose for foie de gras.

I do agree with Lisa "If you don't trust your breeder than give the puppy back and find a new breeder."

I think if you have doubts , at the outset , quoting your words " I just don't want to spend any more if he is not in the normal size range."

10 pounds at 8 weeks is normal. 

I would have some doubts about the vet and the assistant . I keep getting surprised at the "knowledge" NOT , of some vets about the breed , about general comparative anatomy , well - the llist can go on.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> I mentioned the parasites because that swollen belly looked like my pup's when I brought him home. He also had giardia. After treatment for a few weeks, he still tested positive, but after much discussion with my vet, we did't do anymore treatment and I simply gave him some good probiotics. He eventually got rid of it on his own. At least that is what I was told. Good luck!


Thanks Pytheis! Magnum just retested negative from Giardia after a twice a day dose of Panacur for a week.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

hoytn said:


> Hey ren that is what good people do they help others. Btw Luna did her vet check she weighs 16.30lb, healthy as a ox.


Glad I found this forum hoytn :smile2: Congrats on your healthy puppy!


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

Femfa said:


> Since when is 20lbs a normal weight for a GSD puppy at 8 weeks old?  My girl was one of the largest in her litter, second only to one other male, and she came to me at 9 weeks at 14lbs... 20lbs sounds obscene to me. Weight also has nothing to do with intimidation factor... most would guess my female around 60lbs, and the most common description I get about her is that she's intimidating.


I found common weight charts here German Shepherd Growth Chart
And intimidation factors here https://www.k9ofmine.com/scariest-dog-breeds/
"In this case, bigger is definitively better. A 50-pound pit bull can be incredibly intimidating, while exposing his teeth, barking and lunging at you, but a 200-pound Great Dane barely has to look at you to tighten your sphincter."
In any case, now I know 10 pounds is in the normal range because of this forum's replies. Thanks for your honest input. I'm sure your girl is tough like her owner.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Just looked Gandalf was 11.5 lbs at 8 weeks and he's 90 lbs lean now.


This is what I hope for in my Magnum - 90 lbs lean :smile2:


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> My puppy Rollo was 15 lbs at 8 weeks - But he is a big/thick boned boy around 60lbs now at 5 months! Your guy is fine do NOT worry about it!
> 
> Here is Rollo little less than 8 weeks old (7 weeks):


Thanks Chuck94! Rollo's expression with those eyes are so cute!


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

This is Zeus at 8 weeks.


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

My tallie at 9 weeks and again at 10 weeks. she was 12.7 pounds at 9 weeks and was 18.3 at 10.


----------



## ren (May 2, 2018)

carmspack said:


> an eight week old pup should not be 20 pounds .
> 
> a heavy , big , dog does not make a dog intimidating .
> a poorly socialized dog who barks readily is not intimidating.
> ...


The breeder has many high reviews and ratings so I came to this forum to verify that 10 pounds is in the normal range. Growth charts on the internet show an average, but not a normal range. After my Magnum was cured of the Giardia, he is now 14 pounds at 9 weeks.
Yeah, I'm surprised the older vet assistant with all of her experience didn't really know a normal weight range at 8 weeks.
Thanks for your knowledge and perspective carmspack!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

ren said:


> Thanks Pytheis! Magnum just retested negative from Giardia after a twice a day dose of Panacur for a week.


Watch the stools for a while and make sure there's no diarrhea. Stool samples can come back false negative. Have your vet do an ELSIA blood test soon to confirm. Good deal if it only took a week of panacur , it took mine two more antibiotics and 8 months.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

ren said:


> Thanks Pytheis! Magnum just retested negative from Giardia after a twice a day dose of Panacur for a week.


 good to hear, i never had a pet with gardia but i have had to deal with it personally let me say it hurts and sucks a ton.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Luna at 8 weeks old, she chews on EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Nicky Young (Aug 14, 2018)

My Luna is 8weeks and 5 days and weighs 3.7kg / just over 8lb


----------

